# Cigar One and Hopark



## Guest (Feb 22, 2004)

Are the results good with these sites? I'm on Long Island in NY. Was curious if anyone has good reviews. Thanks


----------



## ilikecigars (Mar 24, 2003)

welcome to club stogie....my fellow long islander.


first rule of cuban cigars is never discuss sources on the web, that said you should come down to palmers in planview on the 28th. this saturday at around 4:00 pm, there you can meet many fellow long island smokers and maybe get/share a smoke and some info. its our 3rd long island herf.


----------



## Enyafan (Oct 26, 2003)

you can go to cigarsites.com and check out any site you may be interested in as well.


----------



## JDC20 (Feb 11, 2004)

Lots and lots of good info over at cigarsites.com, excellent suggestion.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

and then there's the OLD ratings done on cigar weekly .

reader reviews of tons of sites.

it'll help yourself out to do some of the legwork yourself.


----------



## DaveC (Sep 4, 2003)

EDIT YOUR POST

moderators?


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

i dont' think this BB lets you edit after 45 minutes later... the mod has to do that.


----------

